# COOKIES 'N' CREME MOUSSE



## Raine (Feb 9, 2005)

COOKIES 'N' CREME MOUSSE







Yield: 8 serving
1 HERSHEY'S Cookies 'n' Creme Bar (7 oz)
Or 21 HERSHEY'S Cookies 'n' Creme Nuggets
1 cup Miniature marshmallows
2 cups (1 pt) cold whipping cream, divided
3 tbsp Powdered sugar

Procedures
Remove wrappers from candy; cut into pieces. 
In small saucepan, stir together marshmallows and 1/2 cup whipping cream. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until marshmallows are melted. Remove from heat; stir in candy pieces. Stir until melted; transfer to large bowl. Cool completely. 
In small bowl, beat remaining 1-1/2 cups whipping cream and powdered sugar until stiff. Gradually fold into cooled candy mixture. Spoon into individual dessert dishes. Cover; refrigerate until ready to serve. Refrigerate leftover mousse. Eight 1/2-cup servings.


----------



## crewsk (Feb 9, 2005)

Rainee, this looks so good! It may take the place of my brownies for Valentines day! Thanks for sharing!!


----------

